# Internetseite öffnen



## CLSK (18. Okt 2009)

moin zusammen,

gibt es die Möglichkeit den Standardexplorer mit einer bestimmten Internetseite aus einem Java-Programm zu öffnen.
Also z.B. Firefox mit der Seite java-forum.org

Es geht nicht darum die Seite im java-programm direkt anzuzeigen.

Es ich bräuchte währe eine Klasse/Methode die den Explorer mit der Seite öffnet. Diese Methode selber würde aus dem ActionListener aufegrufen

Vielen Dank schon einmal & Gruß


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Okt 2009)

mit explorer meinst du browser oder? wenn dem so sei, fällt mir nur die Desktop klasse ein (Using the Desktop API in Java SE 6)

```
URL url = null;
		try {
			url = new URL("http://www.java-forum.org");
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		if(Desktop.isDesktopSupported()){
			try {
				Desktop.getDesktop().browse(url.toURI());
			} catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (URISyntaxException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
```

gruß


----------



## CLSK (18. Okt 2009)

Vielen Dank!!!, genau Deinen Code habe ich gebraucht.

Sorry, dass ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt habe.


----------

